# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Free Network Analyzers

## dti

Κατεβάστε την τελευταία έκδοση για windows του Ethereal :
"Sniffing the glue that holds the Internet together" !

Κι εδώ θα βρείτε το AirTraf 

Δωρεάν & πολύ χρήσιμα και τα δύο !

----------


## dti

Στη διεύθυνση http://www.personaltelco.net/index.cgi/CategorySoftware μπορείτε να βρείτε ένα πλήρη κατάλογο από freeware προγράμματα για κάθε λειτουργικό ! 
Δοκιμάστε τα και πείτε μας εντυπώσεις !

----------

